# Is igb1 dead?



## UrsusDominatus (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi. Just bought cheap Supermicro X11SSM-F, but no matter how I try I cannot make active link to igb1. igb0 working fine.
Outputs:

```
root@msrv:~ # pciconf -lv igb0
igb0@pci0:2:0:0:        class=0x020000 card=0x153315d9 chip=0x15338086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'I210 Gigabit Network Connection'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
root@msrv:~ # pciconf -lv igb1
igb1@pci0:3:0:0:        class=0x020000 card=0x153315d9 chip=0x15338086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'I210 Gigabit Network Connection'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
root@msrv:~ #
```


```
igb0: flags=8943<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=e523bb<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,TSO6,WOL_MAGIC,VLAN_HWFILTER,VLAN_HWTSO,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
        ether 0c:c4:7a:b6:28:6e
        inet 10.10.10.2 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 10.10.10.255
        media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
        status: active
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
igb1: flags=8943<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=e523bb<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,TSO6,WOL_MAGIC,VLAN_HWFILTER,VLAN_HWTSO,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
        ether 0c:c4:7a:b6:28:6f
        inet 10.10.20.2 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 10.10.20.255
        media: Ethernet autoselect
        status: no carrier
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```


```
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 29.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
igb0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 PCI-Express Network Driver> port 0xd000-0xd01f mem 0xdf400000-0xdf47ffff,0xdf480000-0xdf483fff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci2
igb0: Using 1024 TX descriptors and 1024 RX descriptors
igb0: Using 4 RX queues 4 TX queues
igb0: Using MSI-X interrupts with 5 vectors
igb0: Ethernet address: 0c:c4:7a:b6:28:6e
igb0: netmap queues/slots: TX 4/1024, RX 4/1024
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 29.1 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
igb1: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 PCI-Express Network Driver> port 0xc000-0xc01f mem 0xdf300000-0xdf37ffff,0xdf380000-0xdf383fff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci3
igb1: Using 1024 TX descriptors and 1024 RX descriptors
igb1: Using 4 RX queues 4 TX queues
igb1: Using MSI-X interrupts with 5 vectors
igb1: Ethernet address: 0c:c4:7a:b6:28:6f
igb1: netmap queues/slots: TX 4/1024, RX 4/1024
```

Cables is 100% fine. Other side port is 100% fine (Other FreeBSD - switch). No LEDs blinking, but if i select "blink led for identification" in BIOS, it blinks.
Thank you for any advice.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 8, 2020)

UrsusDominatus said:


> No LEDs blinking, but if i select "blink led for identification" in BIOS, it blinks.


The identity LED is software controlled. 

If the interface doesn't give you  an "active" status and the link LED doesn't light up too then we can safely assume the port is broken.


----------



## DonK (Jun 8, 2020)

SS 5018A-FTN4 igb1 works with 12v1:

```
# uname -a
FreeBSD crc41 12.1-RELEASE-p5 FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p5 GENERIC  amd64

# ifconfig
igb0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
   ...
    media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
    status: active
igb1: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
   ...
    media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
    status: active
   ...
```


----------



## UrsusDominatus (Jun 15, 2020)

DonK said:


> SS 5018A-FTN4 igb1 works with 12v1:


I have several Supermicro dual nic boards, but only this one with this flaw. Thank you for help, guys, I think I need to use external NIC for this port replacement.


----------



## Lamia (Jun 16, 2020)

They (Supermicro boards) work pretty fine. Do you want to try upgrade the BMC and BioS firmware on it? You can get a legal and valid license key generator online if you don't want to buy one.


----------



## UrsusDominatus (Jun 16, 2020)

Lamia said:


> They (Supermicro boards) work pretty fine. Do you want to try upgrade the BMC and BioS firmware on it? You can get a legal and valid license key generator online if you don't want to buy one.


I've already update BIOS to the most recent one. Verified all jumper settings, checked whole BIOS configuration options, and even disassemble server and visually inspect RJ-45 connector for physical damage. Nothing. I see second NIC in bios, and FreeBSD sees it, but no link detected. I've tried different patch cords, and even try to bend connector in slot in case of bad connectivity, but this gives nothing. One more step to do will be physically check signals in slot lines, but this is slightly over my skills and equipment  Thank you very much for help.


----------

